# Muzzle Loader Season



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

I Play football at college and I haven't had the opportunity to go get any land owners permission to hunt because I have been so busy with school and football and i was wondering if there was any land owners around Lorain County (I live in Grafton) that wouldnt mind me hunting there this weekend. I've been out behind my house this year and I have only seen 2 deer and havent shot at anything all year. I'm really dying here and I think this weekend might be the last chance to stock up my fridge.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What did you do before the internet to get places to hunt?


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

no public land? I am betting deer will be moving there sat morning because of hunters arriving. Probably next best thing besides a food source.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

bobk said:


> What did you do before the internet to get places to hunt?


Before the internet I wasn't in school and there was crops planted behind my house which held deer and this year they didn't plant anything which means that there is no deer. I was just seeing if anyone knew anything No need to be a Smart a**


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree.... What school do you play for?


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

wildman said:


> I agree.... What school do you play for?


I played at Heidelberg University this year. I am a senior we had a good season we went 8-2 and this was my second year of being an all confrence player I am happy I got blessed with 4 extra years of football I loved every second of it and wouldn't have changed it for the world. Another great thing about Heidelberg is it's only about 20 min from freemont (sandusky river walleye run:B) so with no spring ball this year that's where I plan on spending the majority of my spring semester!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Just fyi, a lot of people frown upon asking for hunting/fishing permission online....kinda the lazy man's way of trying to obtain permission. If I were a land owner I would much rather someone ask me face to face than thru a computer monitor. Try knocking on a few doors, explain your situation, and who knows, you might just get lucky!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Just fyi, a lot of people frown upon asking for hunting/fishing permission online....kinda the lazy man's way of trying to obtain permission. If I were a land owner I would much rather someone ask me face to face than thru a computer monitor. Try knocking on a few doors, explain your situation, and who knows, you might just get lucky!!!


I agree! I even get people calling the week before season that I have not heard from all year wanting to go hunting. Lazy..can't even stop by to offer help on the land just want to use you and move on.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't mind asking in person I was just seeing if there was anywhere that wasn't spokin for or the person that hunts there already got there deer for the season. I don't want to go out and step on anyones toes.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

If you are going to stay in the area, you should look into the Black River Game Club or Lagrange Game Club. They both lease land from local farmers. When I was in college I joined Black River ( They used to meet at the bank in Downtown Grafton). Take the map they will give and spend some time in the summer scouting out the different pieces of property. You will be suprised at how nice some of the areas were, especially if you were willing to walk a ways. I never ran into much pressure either.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

martinconcrete said:


> If you are going to stay in the area, you should look into the Black River Game Club or Lagrange Game Club. They both lease land from local farmers. When I was in college I joined Black River ( They used to meet at the bank in Downtown Grafton). Take the map they will give and spend some time in the summer scouting out the different pieces of property. You will be suprised at how nice some of the areas were, especially if you were willing to walk a ways. I never ran into much pressure either.


Thanks I will def look in to that it just sucks because in the summer i am not really thinking about hunting because i am fishing and working 24/7 but since i dont have football this fall i am going to try and hunt a lot more.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Take your fishing pole with you. We duck hunted alot of farm ponds and the Black River on the Black River Game Club land. Great way to scout and wet a line. Seriously though you could do alot of scouting in a day or two.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

martinconcrete said:


> Take your fishing pole with you. We duck hunted alot of farm ponds and the Black River on the Black River Game Club land. Great way to scout and wet a line. Seriously though you could do alot of scouting in a day or two.


Do you know how to get a hold of them. My friend and I are very big outdoorsman and my dad taught me to fish but I am the only one in my family who hunts so it's hard to make connections with farmers and land owners when they have no idea who you are.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I am way south of you or I might be able to help. Good luck..

I don't have a problem with a guy that put his time into sportsand school asking for help. Atleast he has a legit reason for Not being able to get out. School and sports are pretty demanding...He doen't seen like he to lazy... Its the other guys that I have a prob with..


----------

